# Incendent along Lakeside



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

This is from the Guadlajara Reporter. As of yet not a lot more information is available.

Chapala couple and infant killed in drive-by shooting | Guadalajara Reporter


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

pappabee said:


> This is from the Guadlajara Reporter. As of yet not a lot more information is available.
> 
> Chapala couple and infant killed in drive-by shooting | Guadalajara Reporter


Please keep us updated, especially with the reaction from the expat community. This is the 2nd incident in less than a year. Doesn't change our minds about our move, would like to hear others.

Thanks


----------



## Oldjuggy (Jan 4, 2011)

We're not deterred for a minute. Stay alert, stay vigil, stay happy. Day to day living hasn't changed.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

This recent incident in Ajijic, at first impression, would appear to be a targeted assasination with attendant distractions and warnings, as the perpetrators made their escape.
The previous incident, in Chapala, was a police chase with subsequent takedown of the bad guys.
Neither incident has change the daily routine in any way. These are not 'random' events; nor are they 'road rage' or even convenience store robberies, which make folks avoid public places in other countries.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Crime*



RVGRINGO said:


> This recent incident in Ajijic, at first impression, would appear to be a targeted assasination with attendant distractions and warnings, as the perpetrators made their escape.
> The previous incident, in Chapala, was a police chase with subsequent takedown of the bad guys.
> Neither incident has change the daily routine in any way. These are not 'random' events; nor are they 'road rage' or even convenience store robberies, which make folks avoid public places in other countries.


I have been following the San Diego news on the web and am truly surprised to read about the rise in murders and violent crime this past year. The last couple of weeks alone there has been 2 bodies found and 3 murders. Two murdered taxi drivers lately and a couple car jackings , one he took the women to two ATMs to withdraw cash. A 1/2 dozen ATM machines hauled away. Two armed jewelry store invasions. One police killed 5 weeks ago and one police fired and on trial for soliciting sexual favors from 19 women in the Gaslamp area when he stopped them for suspected DUI. It seems for months now they are 2 murders a week going on.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> I have been following the San Diego news on the web and am truly surprised to read about the rise in murders and violent crime this past year. The last couple of weeks alone there has been 2 bodies found and 3 murders. Two murdered taxi drivers lately and a couple car jackings , one he took the women to two ATMs to withdraw cash. A 1/2 dozen ATM machines hauled away. Two armed jewelry store invasions. One police killed 5 weeks ago and one police fired and on trial for soliciting sexual favors from 19 women in the Gaslamp area when he stopped them for suspected DUI. It seems for months now they are 2 murders a week going on.


I'm sorry but I'm a little confused. What city are you referring to with all these things? :confused2:


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*News reports*



pappabee said:


> I'm sorry but I'm a little confused. What city are you referring to with all these things? :confused2:


San Diego California. I forgot to mention the "Geezer Bandit" robbing banks, he did one again last weekend.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> San Diego California. I forgot to mention the "Geezer Bandit" robbing banks, he did one again last weekend.


Oh boy, do I feel save here. :clap2::clap2:


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> San Diego California. I forgot to mention the "Geezer Bandit" robbing banks, he did one again last weekend.


It does give you another perspective on the violence here. This is probably not the audience that needs to hear that Mexico doesn't have a corner on violence.


----------



## Retired-Veteran (Oct 29, 2011)

As a person who has grown up in Detroit Michigan (during the race riots until 1980) I would venture to say that for every incidents as this one at the lake there are several hundred in the US of A. 

For most of us this story will not change our plans to live (or move to in my case) to Mexico to retire. 

As I read the story what came to my mind was "this must be drug related or a retaliatory hit). 

One thought for me is don't do drugs, hang with drug users, thieves, Partiers (Who hooo Party!) or all in all the negative type. 

( I will add a request for forgiveness if I am incorrect about this couple. )

But I feel there is more to the story that will come out later and I bet they are connected in some way to some bad people. 

It is not even safe in my little town, this Monday I have to go and get a restraining order and a protection order from a stalker that is my neighbor. He is a mentally ill man that has fried his brain with Meth Amphetamines. He has become violent because I "refuse to continue to walk with him daily" we use to walk together for exercise then after a few months I noticed his mental problems and tried to get away from him. Now he is threatening me on a weekly if not daily basis. 

This world is not safe! One must find the safest place one can find even if it's the lesser of two evils. 

I am not against people enjoying a drink with other like minded. But when I say partiers I am speaking of the people that get drunk three to five times a week and tear apart their house. Like the neighbors that live on the other side of me.


----------



## Krogl (Jan 16, 2011)

I live two blocks from the circus corner where I believe this incident happened. Hasn't changed the attitude of anyone I pass on the street. Life goes on as if nothing happened. It truly amazes me the concerns expressed about killings etc when "back home" where ever that might be for all, things are far far worse.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Crime spree*



TundraGreen said:


> It does give you another perspective on the violence here. This is probably not the audience that needs to hear that Mexico doesn't have a corner on violence.


Also it doesn't reflect the usual tranquility of San Diego that is the norn. Sometimes things just happen which doesn't mean it will continue and be the "new" norn forever.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Just as I expected. 
Thank you all. 
We do live in a world that has threats, and the only difference is the level. Two isolated and maybe unrelated incidents like this hardly qualify as a, _what were Rumsfeld's colors again?_, level threat.


----------



## bournemouth (May 15, 2007)

RVGRINGO said:


> This recent incident in Ajijic, at first impression, would appear to be a targeted assasination with attendant distractions and warnings, as the perpetrators made their escape.
> The previous incident, in Chapala, was a police chase with subsequent takedown of the bad guys.
> Neither incident has change the daily routine in any way. These are not 'random' events; nor are they 'road rage' or even convenience store robberies, which make folks avoid public places in other countries.


RV - the assassination took place in Chapala as the victims exited the circus which is performing in the area, by the bull ring and Soriana. Ajijic suffered "bad guys" driving along the carretera, firing out the window of their vehicle/vehicles along with two grenades thrown into the parking lot of a local restaurant - one assumes these events are connected - street talk is that the "bad guys" were trying to lure police away from Chapala but that is just street talk.


----------

